# Premium Acc Probleme



## Syrone86 (23. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich habe vorhin ein Digital Abo für Buffed abgeschlossen. Leider kann ich weder über die APP noch hier über diese Seite auf die Premiuminhalte zugreifen.

Muss ich meinen Buffed Acc irgendwie mit dem Computec Acc verbinden? In der App steht auch etwas von einem Freischaltcode. Ich habe aber leider nichts dergleichen per E-Mail bekommen.

Finde das ganze irgendwie verwirrend und hatte gehofft das wäre simpler


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

 

bei der App können wir dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber du solltest eigentlich von unserem Abo-Dienstleister eine E-Mail erhalten haben mit dem Aktivierungslink.

Falls nicht, kannst du das Premium-Abo auf buffed.de mit der Abo-Nummer und der Postleitzahl hier einlösen:

 

http://www.buffed.de/onlineabo/

 

Ich schicke dir die Daten noch mal per PN.

 

Wegen sonstigen ausbleibenden Informationen prüfe bitte den Junk-Ordner deines E-Mail-Anbieters oder wende dich vertrauensvoll an unseren Abo-Dienstleister:

https://shop.computec.de/kontakt/

 

Gruß


----------



## Syrone86 (24. Mai 2017)

Jetz klappt alles vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe .


----------

